

How to Read "Pearls of Functional Algorithm Design" - tel
http://www.atamo.com/blog/how-to-read-pearls-by-richard-bird-1/

======
tel
I'm guilty of frequently recommending this book. I think it's _wonderful_ ,
but I also rarely am clear about it being something of a challenge to get
through. This post reflects both on that challenge and the underlying "decoder
key" for beginning to scrape meaning out of the book.

So now I will highly recommend reading this post _and then_ reading _Pearls of
Functional Algorithm Design_.

